# [CLOSED] Nooklings buying turnips @ 597 bells



## Awhburn (Apr 29, 2020)

No entry fee.
This is my first time doing this, so I'll probably PM 2 people at a time for the dodo code.


----------



## Katie97 (Apr 29, 2020)

Please can I come?


----------



## Awhburn (Apr 29, 2020)

Katie97 said:


> Please can I come?


Sent you a pm


----------



## averylee97 (Apr 29, 2020)

I'd love to come. I'm currently visiting someone else for a trade, but I should be done soon!


----------



## sunnysides (Apr 29, 2020)

Please could I visit?


----------



## TheDude (Apr 29, 2020)

Would love to come aswell!


----------



## Grudy (Apr 29, 2020)

Hey can I drop by


----------



## Awhburn (Apr 29, 2020)

Sent pms to everyone


----------



## Faeryn (Apr 29, 2020)

Can I visit?


----------



## crazyfroggster8 (Apr 29, 2020)

I would love to come as well


----------



## mkyoshi7 (Apr 29, 2020)

I’d like to come by when there’s an opening please


----------



## ThePerfectSqueez (Apr 29, 2020)

I’d love to come!!


----------



## Creusa (Apr 29, 2020)

I'd also love to drop by if you've got any openings


----------



## Kiikay (Apr 29, 2020)

i would like to visit please !


----------



## Plume (Apr 29, 2020)

May I visit? Thanks!


----------



## crystalmilktea (Apr 29, 2020)

Could I stop by!


----------



## drchoo (Apr 29, 2020)

Would love to stop by!


----------



## egyptianmarkos96 (Apr 29, 2020)

Can I come! Would love to stop by


----------



## Rifry (Apr 29, 2020)

I would love to stop by if you're still accepting visitors


----------



## Dandixandii (Apr 29, 2020)

Hello, can I stop by?


----------



## shiggy (Apr 29, 2020)

I would love to come as well if possible. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Awhburn (Apr 29, 2020)

I'm just finishing up this batch, but I have to go to lunch.
I promise I'll be back starting with @Creusa.


----------



## Raffy (Apr 29, 2020)

if i could wait in the virtual line to come sell turnips, that would be great!


----------



## wearebap (Apr 29, 2020)

me pls!


----------



## SkylerEye (Apr 29, 2020)

If you are still accepting, can I come?


----------



## jo_electric (Apr 29, 2020)

Interested in stopping by.


----------



## Freddyih93 (Apr 29, 2020)

Id like to come  ill pm you


----------



## audtt (Apr 29, 2020)

hello! can i visit ;D


----------



## Nancha (Apr 29, 2020)

Hello! Are you still open? I’d like to come by


----------



## Awhburn (Apr 29, 2020)

Creusa said:


> I'd also love to drop by if you've got any openings





Kiikay said:


> i would like to visit please !





Plume said:


> May I visit? Thanks!


I'm back, and I sent PMs


----------



## Pickler (Apr 29, 2020)

I'd like to come


----------



## Awhburn (Apr 29, 2020)

Since the queue is so long, I'll close for now.
I'll get to everyone who posted above.


----------



## Lyssa876 (Apr 29, 2020)

sigh just missed the window


----------



## Bandicool (Apr 29, 2020)

Can i join?


----------



## Jz_Lazy (Apr 29, 2020)

Awhburn said:


> No entry fee.
> This is my first time doing this, so I'll probably PM 2 people at a time for the dodo code.


May I please come


----------



## Awhburn (Apr 29, 2020)

egyptianmarkos96 said:


> Can I come! Would love to stop by





Rifry said:


> I would love to stop by if you're still accepting visitors


Sent you PMs


----------



## FireNinja1 (Apr 29, 2020)

I would like to sell if you're still taking people.


----------



## P4ND0LF0 (Apr 29, 2020)

I would love to come if you are still open


----------



## Lil Vick (Apr 29, 2020)

Can I sell??


----------



## Awhburn (Apr 29, 2020)

I think I got everyone. Shoot me a PM if I missed you or if you were afk.

My gates are still open.


----------



## aleezy (Apr 29, 2020)

Can I come?


----------



## Awhburn (Apr 29, 2020)

aleezy said:


> Can I come?


Sent you a PM


----------



## angeling (Apr 29, 2020)

Is this still available? Also would you like me to bring anything?


----------



## Awhburn (Apr 29, 2020)

angeling said:


> Is this still available? Also would you like me to bring anything?


It is! You don't have to bring anything 

Let me just finish this batch and I'll pm you the code.


----------



## angeling (Apr 29, 2020)

Awhburn said:


> It is! You don't have to bring anything
> 
> Let me just finish this batch and I'll pm you the code.


Cool! Thanks so much!


----------



## Keen (Apr 29, 2020)

I'd like to come by


----------



## CookieIsland (Apr 29, 2020)

Can i come by?


----------



## seasighed (Apr 29, 2020)

If you're still going can I come by!


----------



## LinDUNguin (Apr 29, 2020)

No longer need to sell, but thank you for opening up to the community


----------



## Awhburn (Apr 29, 2020)

Closing the gates after the people I've PM-ed are done selling.
I'm taking a break. I'll try to open again later if I can.
My timezone is CST. 

Thanks everyone for coming. I appreciate the tips.


----------



## Awhburn (Apr 29, 2020)

I'm opening the gates again until 10pm.


----------



## MomijiMagic (Apr 29, 2020)

if you are still letting people stop by to sell id love to!


----------



## Athariel (Apr 29, 2020)

Oh I would love to stop by!


----------



## Awhburn (Apr 29, 2020)

Sent you PMs


----------



## Pokeking (Apr 29, 2020)

I would like to visit please. Thank you.


----------



## doofcake (Apr 29, 2020)

i'd like to come it possible~


----------



## Kitcatsandy (Apr 29, 2020)

May I stop by please?


----------



## Awhburn (Apr 29, 2020)

Kitcatsandy said:


> May I stop by please?


Yes. I'll PM you the code once doofcake and Pokeking are done


----------



## Kitcatsandy (Apr 29, 2020)

Awhburn said:


> Yes. I'll PM you the code once doofcake and Pokeking are done


Thank you so much!


----------



## Grudy (Apr 29, 2020)

Could I drop by again?


----------



## Awhburn (Apr 29, 2020)

Grudy said:


> Could I drop by again?


Yes, give me a few minutes and I'll pm you the code.


----------



## Grudy (Apr 29, 2020)

Thanks!


----------



## Awhburn (Apr 29, 2020)

Bump


----------



## BambieTheMayor (Apr 29, 2020)

I'd love to come if possible!


----------



## Sylveon99 (Apr 29, 2020)

I would be interested if you're still open! I won't be ready for about five minutes though


----------



## Irescien (Apr 29, 2020)

I'd like to come if it's still open!


----------



## SkyRaven2328 (Apr 29, 2020)

Would love to come if you are still open. Looking at 2 trips. I will leave a tip per visit.


----------



## VPJ (Apr 29, 2020)

can i drop by?


----------



## alex51299 (Apr 29, 2020)

I'd like to drop by if possible!


----------



## Karlexus (Apr 29, 2020)

If your still doing this, I’d love to sell my turnips please.


----------



## Awhburn (Apr 29, 2020)

Karlexus said:


> If your still doing this, I’d love to sell my turnips please.


I'll pm you the dodo code when they're done selling


----------



## mihay (Apr 29, 2020)

If there is time after everyone else has sold their turnips, I would appreciate  chance to make a trip. Thank you for your time.


----------



## Awhburn (Apr 29, 2020)

Closing my gates after mihay and Karlexus are done selling.

Thanks everyone!
It was fun and stressful at the same time 
Enjoy your turnip profit!


----------



## PeachyLuxe (Apr 29, 2020)

hi
would like to visit if turnips are still at that price :3?


----------

